# Hat In Hand



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I want to apologize to every member of Talk Classical for my behavior on the forum a few days ago. It was uncalled for and I was way out of line. I certainly have no beef with any individual here and appreciate the friendly atmosphere that Talk Classical has. I will stick to music and not get off on these side issues in the future.

To the moderators: I apologize for questioning you decision concerning the issue in question. Obviously, it's your job and your decision to make these calls. I will not question your decisions again.

Sincerely yours,
haydnguy


----------

